# Engine Swap = Super Bluebird



## batmat (May 18, 2005)

Hey guys,

Currently i have two nissan bluebirds. 

One 1984 base model, with a L20B motor and a 4 speed manual. This particular car has a great motor but the body is in shocking condition :thumbdwn: .

For this reason i picked up another bluebird, this time a 1985 model. This car has a great body and interior (to an extent), and also a 5 speed manual. However, the motor is dead :crazy: .

What i am getting at, is that i want to swap the motor from the 84 bluebird into the 85 bluebird, to create a super bluebird!

What i am wanting to know is if the L20B from the 1984 bluebird will fit easily into the 85's engine bay and 5 Speed gearbox. I believe that because the 85 bluebird has a 5 speed it would not have an L20B but rather a CA20? (am i right in assuming this?).

Also, would anyone know where to obtain any sort of information regarding this. Whether it be an online workshop manual or anything at all that could possibly help!

Thanks for your time!

-Batmat


----------



## batmat (May 18, 2005)

Can anyone offer any info?


----------



## 210raptor (Apr 13, 2005)

i say try it then tell us if it works
or try it, and if it dosent work, make it work
but have fun


----------



## batmat (May 18, 2005)

haha ok, sounds like a plan.

I'll be starting on it sometime next week, i just need 2 get my uni exams over and done with :balls: . 

Il'l let you guys know how it goes, and take some pics along the way.


----------



## tscman (Jun 23, 2005)

Hi Batman,

I don't know which country your bluebird is from, but in Australia they came in 4 and 5-speed (Jap.) manuals, both with the L20 motor. An engine swap should be simple enough; I can't think of anything you'd need to change. Perhaps you'd want to swap the 5-speed's carby onto the good motor just to be safe, but I don't think there was any difference.

Good luck with it!


----------

